# Solar Key



## melagrensis (Nov 20, 2015)

I've just purchased a used Solar Key wood stove. It appears to be in very good shape, with only a bit of rust and a couple of fire brick that need to be replaced. I was interested in Solar Key because I was part of a family business that sold them, from about 1979-85. We were Pendleton's House of Fire (later Pendleton's House of Energy) in Peoria, Illinois.  The one I purchased is certainly one that we sold back then.  Unfortunately, the folks I got it from had no accompanying literature (The stove came with the house.), and my memories from thirty five years ago don't include the information on necessary clearances from walls and other combustible materials. I'm not even sure which model it is, although I think it's a Diamond or Emerald, as I'm sure it's too big to be a Fire Opal. As I researched Solar Keys on line to find information to give to the contractor who will install the stove, I came across a post here, from about a year ago where one of the respondents was Carl W., from Mill City, Oregon, who was part of the company that built them.  I would appreciate information from him, or anyone else, regarding necessessary clearances.  Thank you.


----------



## begreen (Nov 20, 2015)

Not sure if Carl W is still with us.


----------



## sissonscott (Nov 29, 2015)

L





melagrensis said:


> I've just purchased a used Solar Key wood stove. It appears to be in very good shape, with only a bit of rust and a couple of fire brick that need to be replaced. I was interested in Solar Key because I was part of a family business that sold them, from about 1979-85. We were Pendleton's House of Fire (later Pendleton's House of Energy) in Peoria, Illinois.  The one I purchased is certainly one that we sold back then.  Unfortunately, the folks I got it from had no accompanying literature (The stove came with the house.), and my memories from thirty five years ago don't include the information on necessary clearances from walls and other combustible materials. I'm not even sure which model it is, although I think it's a Diamond or Emerald, as I'm sure it's too big to be a Fire Opal. As I researched Solar Keys on line to find information to give to the contractor who will install the stove, I came across a post here, from about a year ago where one of the respondents was Carl W., from Mill City, Oregon, who was part of the company that built them.  I would appreciate information from him, or anyone else, regarding necessessary clearances.  Thank you.




I live an hours drive from mill city and was also hoping that Carl W was still on this fourm.  I love my solar key stove , using it right now.  My stove has the water jacket and heats most of my hot water as well.


----------



## sissonscott (Nov 29, 2015)

I think I still have the original paperwork on my stove.   I will look.


----------



## Carl W (Dec 17, 2016)

melagrensis said:


> I've just purchased a used Solar Key wood stove. It appears to be in very good shape, with only a bit of rust and a couple of fire brick that need to be replaced. I was interested in Solar Key because I was part of a family business that sold them, from about 1979-85. We were Pendleton's House of Fire (later Pendleton's House of Energy) in Peoria, Illinois.  The one I purchased is certainly one that we sold back then.  Unfortunately, the folks I got it from had no accompanying literature (The stove came with the house.), and my memories from thirty five years ago don't include the information on necessary clearances from walls and other combustible materials. I'm not even sure which model it is, although I think it's a Diamond or Emerald, as I'm sure it's too big to be a Fire Opal. As I researched Solar Keys on line to find information to give to the contractor who will install the stove, I came across a post here, from about a year ago where one of the respondents was Carl W., from Mill City, Oregon, who was part of the company that built them.  I would appreciate information from him, or anyone else, regarding necessessary clearances.  Thank you.


Lorne Pendeton?   im still around just been very busy taking care of my brother  if have any questions ask again


----------

